# My first Skyline



## GTR32topsecret (Nov 5, 2007)

Hey, 

Just picked my new car up. A Top Secret tuned R32. Good power, good colour and som real nice specs. Only a few things to fix - seats, wheels and a bit more. Sorry for the crappy pics. Taken with my phone. Will take some good ones soon I hope. 

http://img98.imageshack.us/img98/9392/dsc00426roterhb0.jpg

http://img218.imageshack.us/img218/8104/061120071887go0.jpg

http://img233.imageshack.us/img233/3293/dsc00289bg5.jpg

http://img218.imageshack.us/img218/4154/dsc00422toterdr8.jpg

http://img221.imageshack.us/img221/1386/061120071882et2.jpg

http://img221.imageshack.us/img221/9643/061120071872hu6.jpg


----------



## MacGTR (Dec 31, 2006)

Very Nice, Welcome.

Any idea on the power it is running?


----------



## GTR32topsecret (Nov 5, 2007)

Thanks MacGTR. 

It was running 750 bhp on 1,75 bar before one of the HKS airflowmeters broke. Have the standard on now and it runs 1 bar - about 400 bhp. Have 2 "new" Z32 air flowmeters and then we are back. As it is my first car above 300 bhp I have plenty fun with the 400 it does now. I bought it because I can grow with it.


----------



## DUNCAN GT-R (Nov 6, 2004)

Wow, that looks awesome.
I love 32's in grey.
Could do with a new set of mats though.

Oh, and welcome to the club.


----------



## GTR32topsecret (Nov 5, 2007)

Duncan - hehe thanks mate. And your are right. The interior is pretty sad. Guages are sad, mats are sad, seats are sat. Everything is not worn out. Just not that good looking.


----------



## DUNCAN GT-R (Nov 6, 2004)

Are you using it as a road car or are you going to do some track work with it aswell.
I just thought, with all that "Top Secret" power/pedigree, you might want to see what it's capable of ?


----------



## Coupe (Oct 5, 2007)

Nothing wrong with the Greddy gauges!

Those seats aren't original though. Look like Recaro's from a Proton Coupe to me.


----------



## GTR32topsecret (Nov 5, 2007)

Duncan - both. It has run below 11 sec on the quarter mile, and some nice trackday results, but I will use it as my everyday car as well. It has an extremely nice exhaust. Is very quiet when of the power but lets go of a bit more noise when it gets pushed. Very nice. 

I am not into drag racing. But for sure trackdays will be in the book (one of the reasons for me buying the car)


----------



## GTR32topsecret (Nov 5, 2007)

Coupe - hehe. Seats are awfull in the looks department. No doubt. Dont really know what to put in. Have tried some carbon seats, but bucket are just to uncomfy for everyday driving. Maybe some Nismo seats, but can only find copy - allthough they are very nice.


----------



## JonR32GTR (Jan 10, 2007)

Great looking R32!


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Excellent  Welcome


----------



## Booty-licious (Nov 8, 2001)

Welcome, lovely looking car....very tidy  

Claire


----------



## m92fs (May 10, 2007)

That's a nice car. I bet it's funny to drive with "only" 400 bhp


----------



## GTR32topsecret (Nov 5, 2007)

Hi

Thanks for the positive words. 

m92fs - godt med lidt danskere herinde ;-)


----------



## skytoy (Sep 24, 2006)

that colour is amazing, very nice :thumbsup:


----------



## GTR32topsecret (Nov 5, 2007)

Thought i post the specs in here also:

Top Secret Jpn. 86mm. Step 2 balanced pistons 
Top Secret Jpn. Step 2 balanced conrods 
Top Secret Jpn. Balanced/BP crankshaft 
Top Secret Jpn. COMPETIZIONE R' Tune, machining, matched, decked, ported, Polished, Shimmed, etc.
HKS 288/11 296/11.1 Camshafts 
THS Water Pump 
THS Oil Pump 
ACL Race Series Bearings 
HKS Head, Manifold Gasket Set 
ARP Head Studs 
ARP Main Studs 
THS Cam Sprockets 
HKS 2530RS Twin Turbo Kit
HKS Hard Pipe Kit 
HKS Front Mount Intercooler 
RADTECH LUP Motorsport Alloy Radiator 
HKS Large Bore Downpipe 
HKS PFC Dual Induction Kit 
HKS Catalyst Replacement Pipe 
Tomei Flow Matched 600cc Injectors 
SARD High Capacity Fuel Pump 
NISMO Twin Plate Spec RIII Clutch 
NISMO Lightweight Spec RIII Flywheel 
Greddy/TRUST Oil Cooler RachIV Edition 
SARD HCP Fuel Pressure Regulator 
NISMO In-Tank Filter 
Greddy/TRUST Braided Steel Hoses
Blitz Twin Solenoid Boost Controller
D2 RACING Fully Adj. Coilovers - extremely well set up. 
Upgrade anti roll bars front and rear
VOLK RACING Challenge ZERO 17" Wheelx4
NISMO Rear Suspension Arms
Tomei Front Strut Brace 
CUSCO Rear Strut Brace
NISMO N1 Nur Spec headlights
10000K Bi-Xenon
NISMO original bumper, intercooler vents & Bonnet lip
Recaro Recliable racing drivers & passenger seats
NISMO LSD GT/Pro
Endless Uprated drilled brake discs
Redline brake fluids
Redline heavy shock gear & diff oils
Goodrich stainless steel lines
Ferodo DS2500 brake pads
ATE Super Blue
Driver's A pillar Greddy/Trust oil temp & oil pressure gauges
APEXI Power FC w/ Hand Controller
Fully resprayed with a nice "flake effect" colour. It looks killer!


----------



## Nocturnal (Nov 5, 2004)

Good Specs, nice and complete. :smokin: 

Suggest a bigger brake to stop the car... And probably bigger injectors as I got a feeling you will be runing out of injectors... You will need at least 720cc.  

Bet you will be loving it as soon as you get it back up to full spec!!!:squintdan


----------



## GTR32topsecret (Nov 5, 2007)

Nocturnal - hehe yeah the brakes are kind of weak. I have bigger drilled discs, but I think I will go all in once i get to it. 

About the injectors, you are probably right about that to.


----------



## Nocturnal (Nov 5, 2004)

GTR32topsecret said:


> Nocturnal - hehe yeah the brakes are kind of weak. I have bigger drilled discs, but I think I will go all in once i get to it.
> 
> About the injectors, you are probably right about that to.


:chuckle: I know, almost hit a Metro going 20mph at the signal light the first time I took my car out. 

Give D2 racing a try (You got the suspension already)... Do a good job stopping and it doesn't break your bank... Too Much...


----------



## plumwerks (Dec 15, 2006)

Excellent specs but those injectors have gotta go,maybe 1000cc,this way you have room to play around with.


----------



## GTR32topsecret (Nov 5, 2007)

*Some new pics*


----------



## MacGTR (Dec 31, 2006)

Looks like such a sleeper aswell.


----------



## GTR32topsecret (Nov 5, 2007)

*And more*


































Just love that car but damn that interior is sad haha. Need to spice things up a bit! :flame:


----------



## GTR32topsecret (Nov 5, 2007)

*Headlights*










Just to bad the headlights have to go due to MOT. Anyone up for some N1's ;-)


----------



## GTR32topsecret (Nov 5, 2007)

MacGTR - hehe yeah its a sleeper. Gotta love that!


----------



## Rostampoor (Nov 20, 2006)

You will need bigger injectors if you want to unleash all the power.


----------



## nismo.gt500 (Apr 19, 2007)

Tillykke med dyret.. Gode specs..
Hvor er du fra??


Torben


----------



## GTR32topsecret (Nov 5, 2007)

Nismo - tak! jeg er fra Kolding. Hvad med dig?


----------



## nismo.gt500 (Apr 19, 2007)

GTR32topsecret said:


> Nismo - tak! jeg er fra Kolding. Hvad med dig?


Sjælland - Tølløse.


----------



## m92fs (May 10, 2007)

Tillykke fra Odense! Kan ikke vente med at få billeder op af min R34GT-T, men jeg har næsten ingen tid :S

Congratulations from Odense! Can't wait to take some pictures of my R34GT-T, but I barely have the time :S


----------



## GTR32topsecret (Nov 5, 2007)

Jamen vi repræsenterer jo så stort hver en landsdel. Fantastisk. Skal have min til syn her snart - kun lygterne der skal ordnes. Henter et par ombyggede i Sverige imorgen håber jeg. Så skal jeg blot håbe at synsmanden ikke giver sig til at glo efter en e-mærkning.


----------



## m92fs (May 10, 2007)

Hehe held og lykke til. Jeg ville egentlig have opgraderet til en GT-R, men jeg får sgu dårligt nok kørt i bilen :S men når jeg endelig kører, så er det bare en nydelse.

Hehe good luck with the inspection. I wanted to upgrade to a GT-R but I hardly ever drive the car :S but once I have the time to take it for a drive, it is such a pleasure.


----------



## GTR32topsecret (Nov 5, 2007)

Just because it is winter doesn't give us the excuse to have small whells and/or look bad:


















Michelin Alpin - 225/40-18

Yeah yeah, they may not be the right brand but its better than messing up my VOLK's right?

Will post pics once on the car. 

Now all I need is to fit slicks on my 17" VOLK's for trackdays, and the buy some 19" street rims that look good for street driving and showing of LOL. Then all is sorted in the wheel departmen.


----------



## wide_n_low (Sep 27, 2006)

congrats with the purchase, a 750bhp top secret car thats very nice 
the silver color looks just perfect
what headlights are you going to replace the n1's with ?


----------



## GTR32topsecret (Nov 5, 2007)

wide_n_low said:


> congrats with the purchase, a 750bhp top secret car thats very nice
> the silver color looks just perfect
> what headlights are you going to replace the n1's with ?


I have bought som standard once that have been convertet for LHD countries by a dude in here - will pick them up tommorow and throw them on the car as soon as I have time . I will probably sell my N1's. Sad but true. I love the colour as well - allthough i think the dark wheels dont really fit. And no pic does it justice - but its that way with most things. You have to see it in real life.


----------



## wide_n_low (Sep 27, 2006)

GTR32topsecret said:


> I have bought som standard once that have been convertet for LHD countries by a dude in here - will pick them up tommorow and throw them on the car as soon as I have time . I will probably sell my N1's. Sad but true. I love the colour as well - allthough i think the dark wheels dont really fit. And no pic does it justice - but its that way with most things. You have to see it in real life.


couldnt you get the N1's converted ? who can do the lhd conversion here ?


----------



## GTR32topsecret (Nov 5, 2007)

wide_n_low - yeah I could. But this was easier and faster and I wouldnt have to "kill" the N1's. 

Where are you living?


----------



## nismo.gt500 (Apr 19, 2007)

Hei.
Jeg har selv lavet mine forlygter om .. :thumbsup: 
Det er ikke så svært..
Kan du skifte kæde på din cykel,kan du også selv lave dem om. :smokin: 
Torben


----------



## GTR32topsecret (Nov 5, 2007)

nismo - har købt nogle der er lavet om, så prøver det andet en anden gang. Nok ikke den sidste jeg køber. ;-)


----------



## wide_n_low (Sep 27, 2006)

i'm in belgium


----------



## GTR32topsecret (Nov 5, 2007)

YEAH - passed Danish MOT yesterday after a couple of weeks struggle, and paid the Danish registration taxes yesterday also (about 10000£ - the paaaaain. No money for food the next 10-11 years but a fast car LOL), so have picked up the licens plates also. Life is good!

I know the pics stink but I dont care. Got the plates on!!!!!


















So now I have to get rid of that damn cat and remap it to release the evil. It is pretty lame right now haha. 

Have a nice xmas


----------

